# YEAH!!!



## born2hunt02 (Feb 26, 2006)

Just got 30 carp this morning!!


----------



## Duckslayer100 (Apr 7, 2004)

Good job! Thin the herd a bit! I went out this weekend but *sigh* had no luck. OH well...the summer is long!!! :beer:


----------



## Forstner (Aug 29, 2006)

you guys suck!! im stuck here in Minnesota unable to bowfish for another month!! lol.....good luck this summer!


----------



## carp_killer (Nov 24, 2006)

Forstner said:


> you guys suck!! im stuck here in Minnesota unable to bowfish for another month!! lol.....good luck this summer!


yah i no what you mean


----------

